# Tree fern panel order split



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

I have found a place that has 10x10 tree fern panels in a pack of 20 for $48.50. I am wondering if anyone wants to split the order with me and get 10 panels each. Its the cheapest place I have ever found. PM me if interested. 

Tropical Plant Products. Treefern Slabs


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

You likely want this to be "local"? I'm moving it to the Region area.

s


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

It doesnt have to be local. I will ship the panels to whoever.


----------

